# PC-Absegnung :)



## painschkes (21. Oktober 2008)

_Joa , endlich is Geld da..nun.. wollt ich eure Meinungen noch einholen ,  bevor ich bestelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*CPU :* Intel Core 2 Duo E8400

*CPU-Kühler :* Scythe Mugen

*Festplatte :*Samsung SpinPoint F1 Desktop Class HD753LJ - 750 GB

*Gehäuse : * Antec Twelve Hundred

*Netzteil :* Corsair VX550W

*Grafikkarte :* Ati HD4870 ( ich hab mich für die 1GB Version entschieden , für den kleinen Aufpreis.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) nur frag ich mich noch , welche davon?

*Laufwerk :* LG GH22NP20 (DVD-RW)

*Mainboard :* ASUS P5Q Pro

*Ram :* Tja , was schlagt ihr vor? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Sollen 4GB werden

------------------------------------------------------


*Betriebssystem : *Vista Home Premium 64Bit

------------------------------------------------------

Joa , dann warte ich jetzt mal auf eure Beurteilung 

Ich danke euch schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Dunedin (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich sags mal so echt ein guter PC nur ist er nicht sehr zukunftssicher,
Zum RAM bei diesen Features hau auf jeden Fall 4 GB rein.


----------



## painschkes (21. Oktober 2008)

_Nicht Zukunftssicher? Achsoooo.. der DualCore.. stimmt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der wird später durch nen Quad ersetzt , nur hab ich jezt nicht das nötige Kleingeld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Ogil (21. Oktober 2008)

Naja - kommt halt auch darauf an, was Du machen willst. Wenn Du schon ein 64-Bit-Vista nimmst, kannst Du auch bissl mehr RAM rein packen - sonst hast Du (zumindest im Moment) nicht wirklich Vorteile vom 64-Bit-System. Und was fuer welchen? Guck Dir einfach die Werte an, alles andere ist Augenwischerei. Wenn Du willst kannst Du bei dem Board sicher 1066er nehmen...


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (21. Oktober 2008)

Da du ja sicher genug Ahnung vom PC hast brauch ich ja nicht viel sagen.

PC passt ja alles, RAM hängt davon ab ob du übertaktest oder nicht. Kein Übertakten= dann reicht Aeon, qualitativ gut für sehr wenig Geld. Ansonsten gibs diverse andere Bausteine, rest ist dann wieder eine Geldfrage.

Bei der ATI, mmh von der HD4870 hab ich bis jetzt nur die Club3D live in Aktion gesehen.

Lässt du dir zusammen bauen oder bestellst du alles einzeln und schraubst dann selber?


----------



## painschkes (21. Oktober 2008)

_Selber Schrauben trau ich mir nich zu :-/

Hm , hab überlegt vllt die?  Klick mich! 

------------------------

Overclocken : Nein.

------------------------

4GB nehm ich so oder so , aber weiss halt noch nicht welcher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DDR2 800er reicht , 1066er vllt später 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (21. Oktober 2008)

Wenn du nicht übertakten willst würde ich 2 mal den hier nehmen:

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/3VXxY8NPDjp...87&agid=599

Günstiger gehts nicht bei Hardwareversand und Qualität haste da allemal.

Wenn ich das richtig sehe hast du ja nur die Wahl zwischen 2 Grafikkarten, die die du gelinkt hast und die Club3D, glaube nicht das du mit einer von beiden was falsch machst, obwohl ich wie gesagt nur die Club3D live kenne.

PS: Beim Gehäuse kann man bei Bedarf noch einsparen, es sei denn du bestehst darauf das alles blitzt und leuchtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## painschkes (21. Oktober 2008)

_Hm , sieht doch schonmal gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt wart ich mal auf Klos / Wagga / Todesschleicher etc. - hoffentlich sagen sie mir was zur Graka 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## painschkes (21. Oktober 2008)

_/up - niemand da? :-(_


----------



## Asoriel (21. Oktober 2008)

also die HD4870 von Club3D kann ich wärmstens weiterempfehlen, sehr viel Power bei kaum hörbarer Geräuschkulisse. Nur was ich an deiner Stelle in Erwägung ziehen würde: Willste nicht lieber noch 1-2 Monate auf Nehalem/i7 warten? Allerdings unterstützt der dann (soviel mir bisher bekannt ist) auch nur DDR3.


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (21. Oktober 2008)

Wart mal bis Morgen dann hat sich jeder gemeldet, man ist ja nicht immer 24/7 im Forum.


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (21. Oktober 2008)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Willste nicht lieber noch 1-2 Monate auf Nehalem/i7 warten? Allerdings unterstützt der dann (soviel mir bisher bekannt ist) auch nur DDR3.



Ich denke das sprengt seine Preisvorstellungen, wenn man bedenkt das der dann noch andere Komponenten bedingt.


----------



## painschkes (21. Oktober 2008)

_Ja das sprengt wirklich meinen Rahmen , ich hol erstmal so wie oben angegeben , und warte was mir die anderen zum RAM / Graka sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Asoriel (21. Oktober 2008)

na dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist ja nicht so, dass man mit dem E8400 zu wenig Leistung hätte, vor allem sollte mit dem Scythe Mugen noch reichlich Luft zum übertakten sein. Zum Ram kann ich dir leider nix sagen, da bin ich gerade nicht so informiert, aber wie oben schon gesagt, die HD4870 von Club3D ist super.


----------



## Klos1 (21. Oktober 2008)

Die Zusammenstellung finde ich sehr gelungen. Die CPU sollte für 1-2 Jahre reichen. Bereits Ende nächsten Jahres solltest du auf Grund des Nehalems, welcher die Penryns bald ablösen wird, einen Intel Quad 9650 hinterher geschmissen bekommen. Dann kannst du immer noch für billiges Geld einen Quad reinbauen. Der Dualcore wird noch für längere Zeit für alle Spiele ausreichend sein.

Bezüglich Grafikkarte empfehle ich, da ich sie selber besitze, die Powercolor 4870. Ich habe mich auch für die 1GB Version entschieden. Von der Geräuschkulisse sollten sich die einzelnen Hersteller nicht viel nehmen. Sie alle verwenden ja meist den Referenzlüfter. Von den herstellerseitigen Lüftern habe ich bisher nichts Gutes gehört. Meist waren sie lauter, allerdings bei minimal besserer Kühlung.

Zur Geräuschkulisse allgemein: Im Idle ist die Powercolor unhörbar und auch unter Last bleibt sie leise, ist jedoch wahrnehmbar. Leider hat mir die Karte auch schon einige Sorgen bereitet. Nach Einbau ist mir das ganz System gecrasht. Besserung brachte ein Biosupdate. Nachdem du aber zusammenbauen lässt, brauchst du dich damit auch nicht rumschlagen. Inzwischen bin ich aber mehr als zufrieden damit. Die Leistung ist einfach nur top, für das Geld.

Zum Ram: Ich persönlich habe mich für PC8500 entschieden, weil ich den kleinen aber feinen Performance-Boost mitnehmen wollte. Bei einem Rechner, welcher ca. 1000 Euro gekostet hat, machten mir die zusätzlichen 15 Euro auch nicht mehr viel aus. Weil ich mit dem Ram rundum zufrieden bin, empfehle ich diesen auch dir. Es handelt sich um diese hier: 

http://shop.hoh.de/(S(ptfy5h55yr0ck545hqqp...p;TY=2&ST=1

Der Performance-Gewinn gegenüber PC6400 liegt laut Tests bei ~ 8%. Ob dir der geringe Unterschied den Aufpreis wert ist, musst du selbst entscheiden. Wenn du sparen möchtest, dann nimm diese hier:

http://shop.hoh.de/(S(ptfy5h55yr0ck545hqqp...p;TY=2&ST=1

Die Specs sind etwas krum und man muss sie gegebenenfalls im Bios selbst manuell einstellen, damit sie auch wirklich als PC8000 laufen. Jedoch waren sie im Test schneller als jeder PC6400er RAM und kosten das gleiche.
Mehr als 4GB würde ich allerdings nicht verbauen, auch bei einem 64bit Betriebssystem. Ich nutze selber Vista Business 64bit und habe nicht im geringsten irgendwelche Engpässe. Von daher erschließt sich mir der Bedarf an zusätzlichen Ram auch bei einem 64bit OS in keinster Weise.

Ein 64bit Betriebssystem würde ich aber auf jeden Fall nehmen, besonders im Anbetracht, daß du eine 1024MB Graka verbauen möchtest. Unter 32bit stehen dir von 4 GB noch etwa 3,2 GB zur Verfügung. Nachdem ich die 1GB Graka verbaut hatte, waren es nur noch 3 GB. Deswegen habe auch ich mir Vista 64bit geholt und bisher bereue ich es in keinster Weise.

Edit: Noch ein Nachtrag zu den G-Skill. Auch diese habe ich kürzlich bei einem Kumpel verbaut. Wenn man es möchte, dann laufen diese auch völlig problemlos als PC8500. Sind ein paar Handgriffe im Bios.

CPU übrigens, falls übertaktet werden soll, unbedingt im E0-Stepping nehmen. Habe einen Quad 9550 E0 und das Ding geht wie die Hölle. 4Ghz waren der von mir ausgelotete Maximaltakt. Inwischen fahre ich aber 3,4 Ghz, weil diese völlig ausreichend sind.
Auch in den OC-Foren bekommen die meisten ihren E0 8400 ohne Probleme auf 4 Ghz.


----------



## painschkes (21. Oktober 2008)

_Danke Klos , auf sowas hab ich gewartet.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kannst du mir den Speicher vllt bei Hardwareversand raussuchen? Bzw den kompletten Namen? Da die Links iwie nicht funktionieren.


Gut , dann wäre das mit der Grafikkarte auch geklärt.

Nurnoch der RAM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364; : Hast du vllt nen kleinen Spiele / FPS Überblick von der Karte? Bin leidenschaftlicher Zocker und würde gerne wissen wie sie sich in den Spielen macht.. FPS sind mir ziemlich wichtig , vor allem in Shootern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von Hardware hab ich etwas Ahnung , aber von Overclocken etc.pp leider nicht , null , nada.._


----------



## Klos1 (21. Oktober 2008)

Einen FPS-Überblick kann ich dir leider nicht geben. Komme in letzter Zeit leider kaum zum zocken. Ich kann nur sagen, daß Crysis und auch das neue Crysis Warhead unter hohen Details mit einer Auflösung von 1680x1050 flüssig liefen.
AA war auf 2x gestellt. Bei allen anderen Spielen hatte ich sowieso alles auf Anschlag.

Speicher:

Corsair XMS2 KIT 4096MB PC2-8500 CL5 

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...24&agid=677

oder der günstige PC8000 

G.Skill 4096MB KIT PC2-8000 (DDR2-1000) CL5-5-5-15

Diese würden bei Hoh.de 57 Euro kosten, sind bei Hardwareversand aber leider nicht zu haben, wie ich gerade gesehen habe.

Aber diese hier wären ganz günstig:

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...85&agid=677

Mit OCZ war ich bisher auch immer sehr zufrieden.

Ansonsten halt alternativ doch nur PC6400.

Die billigsten liegen hier aber auch bei ca. 60-65 Euro. Dem gegenüber wären die PC8500 gerade mal zwischen 10-15 Euro teurer. Ich weiß nicht, ob es so erstrebenswert ist, bei einer solch hohen Preiskategorie auf Biegen und Brechen am Ram noch 15 Euro sparen zu wollen. Ich persönlich nehme bei dem geringen Aufpreis den höheren Takt gerne noch mit. Aber das muss jeder selber wissen


----------



## painschkes (21. Oktober 2008)

_Das mit Crysis wollt ich hören , spiele ich zwar eh nicht - aber CoD4 / FarCry2 / WAR etc. sinds schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann nehm ich wohl den Corsair - danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Morin (21. Oktober 2008)

hi, 

also sieht wirklich gut aus. Zur Festplatte, kann ich jetzt nicht empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Hat bei mir keine 12h gehalten, leider, scheint auch öfters vorzukommen, so wie ich das bei alternate gelesen hab. 

Hab jetzt die 500 GB dirn, selbst die ist nicht der bringer. viel zu laut. Aber die funktioniert. 

Gruß 

Sebastian

Edit: Grafikkarte, hab auch die Club 3D 4780 OC, zur Leistung die ist mehr als vorhanden. Selbst unter lasst ist sie kaum hörbar, da ist meine Platte schon fast lauter O.o.


----------



## Klos1 (21. Oktober 2008)

Also Warhammer spiele ich auch. Im Gegensatz zu meiner vorherigen 8800 GTS ist der Leistungsunterschied deutlich zu sehen. Details habe ich hier auf Anschlag. Über den Cata habe ich noch 4x AA und 4 AF erzwungen.
Auflösung ist hier ebenfalls 1680x1050. Spiel hat nur gelegentlich kleine Ruckler, aber das liegt am Spiel und nicht an der Karte. Zu 99% ist es flüssig.

CD4 interessiert die Karte nicht im geringsten. Soviel kannst du dort garnicht einstellen um es zum ruckeln zu bringen. Ist FarCry2 eigentlich schon draußen?


----------



## painschkes (21. Oktober 2008)

_Kommt soweit ich weiss am Freitag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hm , welche Festplatte dann? 

Soll halt diesmal was ordentliches werden.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Klos1 (21. Oktober 2008)

Also ich habe auch die Samsung Spinpoint F1 und bin absolut zufrieden, von der Leistung her. Das sie nicht ganz leise ist mag sein, allerdings fehlt mir hier jetzt der Vergleich.
Da sie aber auch von der Lautstärke her gut bewertet wird, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, daß die Konkurrenzprodukte hier wesentlich leiser sein sollen. Hier mal einen Link:

http://www.pcwelt.de/start/computer/festpl...03uj/index.html

Eine gute Alternative wäre vielleicht auch die hier:

http://www.pcwelt.de/start/computer/festpl...e16_wd6400aaks/

Und hier nochmal ein Bericht über die Spinpoint F1 mit 320 GB:

http://www.hartware.de/review_791_7.html

Ich habe z.b. die 640MB-Version.

Zwei von denen hier wäre bestimmt auch nicht verkehrt Zwei sind eh geiler, aber leider auch teurer^^

http://www.hartware.de/review_810_8.html


----------



## painschkes (21. Oktober 2008)

_Hm..mal schaun welche ich dann nehme , vllt mag ja noch wer Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab jetzt alles ausser Festplatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (21. Oktober 2008)

Die Samsung Platte hab ich in der 1000GB Version auf Arbeit und bin da mehr als zufrieden, kann ich von meiner Seite empfehlen.

Die Alternative wäre für mich auch die WD Caviar, die wird in meinem heimatlichen Hardwareforum seit Monaten jedem empfohlen der sich einen mittelklasse Rechner baut, da jeder druchweg gute Erfahrungen mit ihr hat. Bis jetzt sind mir noch keine Beschwerden mit dieser Platte untergekommen.


----------



## Wagga (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe die 500GB Platte.
Die läuft seit 2007 total leise ich höre da nix.
Dauerbetrieb: Bzw. 11-13 Stunden am Tag.
Habe folgende:SAMSUNG HD501LJ 
Habe mir auch schon überlegt ob ich die 1000 GB noch rein baue, da mir
die 500 GB bald nicht mehr ausreicht, wenn ich nicht schleunigst die Filme auf DVD toaste.

Also ich hatte vorher eine Maxtor SATA 160 GB dirn diese Verursachte nach 2 Jahren
Lese-/Schreibfehler und habe sie sicherheitshalber ausgetauscht.
WesternDigital wäre noch gut habe ich in meinem PC eine drin von 2005 ist zwar IDE/PATA
aber sie läuft seit 2005 allerdings ist der PC höchstens vielleicht max. 1 Monat im Jahr
in Betrieb.
Also ich kann bis jetzt sagen ich bin mit SAMSUNG in folgenden Bereichen sehr zufrieden:
MonitorSektor: Samsung SyncMaster 206BW und Festplatte.
Würde wenn ich ne HD brauche bedenkenlos wieder zu SAMSUNG greifen.
Das Objekt meiner Begride ist ja die 1000 GB Version die dann als 2. HD für
Filmmaterial evtl. genutzt wird, aber ich weiß noch nicht genau ist ja auch ein
Kostenpunkt von ca. 100 €.
Also das System ist so wie es ist sehr gut.


----------



## painschkes (22. Oktober 2008)

_So , hab nochmal nen bissl rumgewurschtelt und wäre jetzt komplett bei dem hier :



*CPU :* Intel Core 2 Duo E8400

*Kühler :* Scythe Mugen Sockel

*Gehäuse :* Antec Twelve Hundred

*Netzteil :* Corsair VX550W

*Grafikkarte :* Powercolor HD4870 PCS+1024MB

*Laufwerk :* LG GH20N Schwarz

*Mainboard :* ASUS P5Q Pro

*RAM :* 2x 2048MB DDR2 Corsair TwinX XMS2 CL 5, PC6400/800 - oder hab ich den falschen? Wäre der :  Klick mich! 

*Festplatte :* WD Caviar 640GB, SATA II, WD6400AAKS

*Betriebssystem :* Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium 64bit SB-Version


beim RAM bin ich mir nicht sicher ob´s der richtige ist? _


----------



## Klos1 (22. Oktober 2008)

Ist nicht der, welchen ich gepostet habe. Außerdem würde ich gleich den 4 GB-Kit nehmen, sonst hast du ja 4x1GB anstelle von 2x2GB.
Außderdem ist es PC6400, der meinige ist PC8500. Wobei du hier natürlich auch den PC6400 nehmen kannst, der PC8500 bringt halt wie angesprochen etwa 
~ 8% mehr Performance. Dafür ist er halt auch ein klein wenig teurer. Auf jedenfall würde ich aber 2x2 GB nehmen.


----------



## painschkes (22. Oktober 2008)

_Kannst du mir den mal bei Hardwareversand raussuchen? Ich steh heut morgen irgendwie aufm Schlauch -_-
_


----------



## Klos1 (22. Oktober 2008)

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...24&agid=677

Das wären sie gewesen

Diese hier würden sich aber auch anbieten, sind auch PC8500 mit geringfügig schlechtere Zugriffszeiten, was aber bestenfalls einen
messbaren Unterschied macht. Dafür sind sie knapp 10 Euro billiger.

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...85&agid=677


----------



## painschkes (22. Oktober 2008)

_Hm , dann greif ich wohl lieber zum oberen - ich danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und die restliche Zusammenstellung? Ok so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Klos1 (22. Oktober 2008)

Nein, passt nicht. Die Powercolor mit dem Zusatz PCS+ ist die Karte mit herstellerseitigem Lüfterkonzept. Das Ding ist lauter und blässt im Gegensatz zur Standardversion die warme Luft nicht nach außen, sondern in das Gehäuse, was in meinen Augen bei einer Karte, welche über 90° erreicht, ein Unding ist.

Würde also die PCS mit Standardlüfter nehmen.


----------



## painschkes (22. Oktober 2008)

_Da haben die dann aber "nur" die 4850 von :-/_


----------



## painschkes (22. Oktober 2008)

_Dann die Club3D HD4870 Overclocked 1024MB ? 

€ : Wie ich´s eigentlich oben rein editieren wollte <(o.0<)_


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (22. Oktober 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Dann die Club3D HD4870 Overclocked 1024MB ?
> 
> &#8364; : Wie ich´s eigentlich oben rein editieren wollte <(o.0<)_



Bis auf diese einzelnen ausnahmen mit den Kühlern sind die Karten ja nach Referenzdesign gebaut und unterscheiden sich kaum bis gar nicht, mit der Club3D wirst du da sicher nichts falsch machen.

PS: Hat jemand einen Test wieviel die Overclocked Versionen zusätzlich bringen? bzw. was sich dann z.b. bei der Temperaturentwicklung und Stromverbrauch ändert?


----------



## painschkes (22. Oktober 2008)

_Hm , ich wart noch auf Klos etc. der weiss da sicher mehr als wir beide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## painschkes (22. Oktober 2008)

_Juhu Klos is da.. los schreib was! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Todesschleicher (22. Oktober 2008)

*In den Thread töff*

Abgesegnet!

*wegtöfftöff*


----------



## painschkes (22. Oktober 2008)

_Haha Todi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Graka nicht schlimm , so wie Klos meint? Will diesmal echt nix falsch kaufen :-/_


----------



## Todesschleicher (22. Oktober 2008)

Um ehrlich zu sein? Ich habe keine Ahnung :/

Alles was ich sagen kann, ist dass du vermutlich mit keiner HD4870 einen Fehler machst, außer der von Sapphire


----------



## painschkes (22. Oktober 2008)

_Gut , muss ich wohl doch nochmal auf Klos warten o_o


&#8364; : Ach was ich noch fragen wollte , wie isn das... wenn ich nen Betriebssystem mitkaufe , installieren die das beim Zusammenbau gleich? So das PC "fertig" ankommt?_


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (22. Oktober 2008)

Softwareinstallation kostet in der Regel extra, bei Hardwareversand sind es glaube ich 35 Euro zusätzlich. Lohnt eigentlich nie denke ich, ist ja nur eine Zeitfrage, Windows und Treiber zu installieren sollte man schon können.


----------



## painschkes (22. Oktober 2008)

_Klar kann ich , aber wenn sie das machen weiss ich das der PC auch läuft , und nicht kaputt bei mir ankommt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (22. Oktober 2008)

Die Logik versteh ich nicht ,du kannst den PC doch trotzdem anmachen und schonmal im Bios überprüfen ob alles so drin ist wie du es wolltest und auch funktioniert. Dann installierst du in Ruhe alles an Software und sollte in den nächsten Tagen und Wochen was nicht stimmen (was du ja schon am ersten Tag merkst) greift das gesetzliche Rückgaberecht.

Ich sehe nicht was man da falsch machen kann, wenn man wenigstens etwas Ahnung vom PC hat.


----------



## painschkes (22. Oktober 2008)

_Jaja ist ja gut , ich bin halt faul (>0.o)>_


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (22. Oktober 2008)

Naja wenn dich das Geld nicht stört nimm die Softwareinstallation noch dazu, ich persönlich würde mich ärgern das ich das Geld dafür und nicht für was weis ich besseres RAM oder mehr Festplattenspeicher ausgegeben habe.

Aber ich habe meine letzten 2 PC auch in Einzelteilen bestellt und zusammen gebaut, sind dann zwar auch immer 1000-1500 Euro aber da hält der PC dann 3-4 Jahre.


----------



## painschkes (22. Oktober 2008)

_Das Zusammenbauen trau ich mich alleine noch nicht , später mal vllt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und im Umkreis hab ich jetzt auch nich soooo den PC Profi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja , installieren kann ich selber.


&#8364; : Beim RAM steht : Unter der Marke XMS2 bietet Corsair DDR2-Arbeitsspeicherprodukte für Computernutzer an, die durchschnittliche Leistungsanforderungen stellen. - ist das so gewollt Klos? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weil bei anderen die ich mir so angeschaut hab , steht das sie besonders gut zum Gamen geeignet sind etc.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Klos1 (22. Oktober 2008)

LOL...was die da dazu schreiben und was nicht, daß hat doch überhaupt nichts zu sagen. Es gibt auch von OCZ eine Vista Edition. Glaubst du nun, daß die unter Vista bessere Performance bringen, als welche mit besseren Specs und ohne Zusatz "Vista Edition"? Es gibt auch Leute, die verkaufen PC'S und werben den als Gamer-PC. Als Grafikkarte kommt dann eine 9600 GT oder so raus. Diese ganzen Zusätze sind doch nur Bauernfängerei. Mich interessieren die Specs des RAM's und nicht, als was die Hersteller sie bewerben.

Corsair gehört für mich zu den besten Speicherherstellern. Durchschnittlich schreiben die, weil sie bei weitem besseres im Sortiment haben, als jene, welche ich dir gepostet habe. Die sind aber dann für absolute Freaks und jene gedacht, die unter die Kategorie Hardcore-Overclocker fallen.

Was macht denn die Geschwindigkeit eines Speichers aus:

Elementar ist schon mal die Tatsache, ob DDR, DDR2 oder DDR3. Gegenüber DDR1 werden bei DDR2 die steigende und fallende Flanke eines Taktes zur Datenübertragung genutzt. Deswegen wird bei einem 533 Mhz Riegel jener meistens immer als 1066er beworben, da zwei Übertragungen pro Takt. Nun gut! DDR2 verbaust du sowieso.

Als nächstes spielt natürlich der angesprochene Takt die Musik. PC6400 takten mit 400 Mhz und PC8500 takten alle, völlig egal ob da Gamer oder Vista oder sonst was dabei steht mit 533 Mhz Takt.

Den letzten, aber inzwischen wohl kaum noch spürbaren Unterschied machen nun noch die Latenzen aus, sprich die Zugriffszeit. Diese kleinen aber feinen Unterschiede werden für dich als User nicht spürbar sein, bestenfalls messbar.
Trotzdem: Wenn du die PC8500 Speicher bei Hardwareversand mal so durchgehst, dann wirst du merken, daß der Corsair mit den angegebenen Latenzen von 5-5-5-15 auch von diesen Specs her mit ein paar anderen Anbietern an der Spitze steht. Was nicht heißen mag, daß du hier zu einem Speicher mit beispielsweise 5-5-5-18 auch nur den geringsten Unterschied merken würdest. Das ist messbar und sonst nicht. Merken könnte man vielleicht eine Differenz von CL5 auf CL7 und auch da habe ich meine Zweifel.

Schau also nicht auff das Gedöns, welches die Anbieter als Werbemaßnahme dazu schreiben, sonder allein auf die Specs. Nur die lassen auf die Leistung schließen und nicht irgendwelche Zusätze. Die Corsair sind über jeden Zweifel erhaben.

Bezüglich Graka, lass mich mal kurz schauen, was Hardwareversand da alles im Sortiment hat.


----------



## painschkes (22. Oktober 2008)

_Danke Klos , ich bleib bei dem Speicher - hatte mir schon sowas  gedacht.


Gut, dann wart ich aufn "Update" von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Klos1 (22. Oktober 2008)

Also zur Graka:

Die Club3D OC kannst du vergessen. Die hat das allergleiche herstellerseitige Lüftermodell wie die Powercolor PCS+. Das Ding ist lauter als Referenz und absolut undurchdacht. Die warme Luft wird in das Innere des Gehäuses geblasen.
Der Chip der Graka wird zwar besser gekühlt, als beim Referenzmodell, dafür geht die Gehäusetemparatur laut Berichten um ca. 10° nach oben. Außerdem gab es bei diesen Modellen enorme Probleme bei den Erstauslieferungen, weil die Spawa's der Karte nicht ordentlich gekühlt wurden. Und diese werden bei der ATI4870 wirklich sehr heißt, wie ein Test mit Wärmebildkamera mal eindrucksvoll demonstrierte.

Ob das inzwischen behoben wurde, kann ich nicht sagen, habe nach dem Kauf meiner ATI das ganze nicht mehr verfolgt. Ich rate von diesem Kühler aber ab. Desweiteren würde ich sowieso von einer OC-Version absehen, da sich die Karte hitzemäßig bereits im Standardtakt im Grenzbereich bewegt und zusätzlicher Takt über das Bios und der damit verbundenen Anpassung der Lüftersteuerung erkauft wird. Dieses Bild ergab sich mir durch die ganzen Tests, bei welchen die Karten trotz
eigentlich baugleichen Lüfter von der Lautstärke her oft unterschiedlich bewertet wurden. Und da 50% mehr Chiptakt im Bestfall ein paar % mehr Performance bringen, würde ich persönlich zumindest einen möglichst leisen Betrieb bevorzugen.
Mehr Takt heißt noch mehr Hitze und damit zwangsläufig, daß die Karte den Lüfter früher nach oben korrigieren muss. Und richtig leise kann die Karte meiner Meinung nur bis zu einer Drehzahl von ca. 25% bezeichnet werden.

Außerdem würde auch der extra gekaufte CPU-Lüfter keinen Sinn mehr machen, wenn da die Graka rauslärmt. Denn kühlen kann der Boxed-Lüfter die CPU auch. Und silent wird das System nur, wenn sämtliche verbaute Komponenten im Einklang stehen. Übertakten möchtest du ja eh nicht, was noch ein zweiter Kaufgrund für einen extra Lüfter wäre. Also vergiss die OC-Light Versionen am besten, wenn es mit einer 4870 im Standardtakt ruckeln sollte, dann ruckelt es auch noch mit 50 Mhz mehr Chiptakt.

Ich würde also zur Club3D im Referenzdesign greifen, sprich mit Standardlüfter und Standardtakt. So sehe ich das, nun musst du selbst entscheiden.


----------



## painschkes (22. Oktober 2008)

_Also :   Klick mich!  


Naja , ich weiss nicht wie´s overclocken geht - will mich da später mal einlesen / einfragen , also wäre der Scythe Mugen schon gut.. hab ich ihn wenigstens._


----------



## Klos1 (22. Oktober 2008)

Genau, die würde ich nehmen

Die andere ist vom Lüfter her einfach nicht zu gebrauchen, in meinen Augen.


----------



## painschkes (22. Oktober 2008)

_Hm.. ich möchte ja Overclocken - weiss halt nur noch net wie , von daher.. ich will ihn schon haben , da ich den PC erstmal  so wenig wie möglich aufmachen will , bin einfach NOCH nicht so der Bastler.._


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (22. Oktober 2008)

Dann nimm doch die Club3D die Klos meint, die reicht doch für die nächste Zeit mehr als aus.

Wenn es irgendwann nötig ist kann man die CPU immer noch übertakten. Wobei ich da rate sich wirklich vorher ausgiebig einzulesen in die Materie.

@Klos
Hast du Infos was die OC Versionen der 4870 prozentual an Leistungsgewinn bringen und wie es dagegen mit zusätzlichem Stromverbrauch/Temperaturentwicklung aussieht?


----------



## painschkes (22. Oktober 2008)

_Nein nein , ich rede vom CPU Lüfter? Reden wie etwa aneinander vorbei? o_o_


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (22. Oktober 2008)

Mmh der CP Lüfter stand doch gar nicht in Frage. Es ging doch nur darum das dir der nichts bringt wenn der Lüfter der Grafikkarte so laut ist, nimmst du die normale Version kannst du auch deinen Lüfter nehmen.

Oder gibs da noch andere Fragen die ich übersehen hab.


----------



## painschkes (22. Oktober 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Außerdem würde auch der extra gekaufte CPU-Lüfter keinen Sinn mehr machen, wenn da die Graka rauslärmt. Denn kühlen kann der Boxed-Lüfter die CPU auch. Und silent wird das System nur, wenn sämtliche verbaute Komponenten im Einklang stehen. Übertakten möchtest du ja eh nicht, was noch ein zweiter Kaufgrund für einen extra Lüfter wäre. Also vergiss die OC-Light Versionen am besten, wenn es mit einer 4870 im Standardtakt ruckeln sollte, dann ruckelt es auch noch mit 50 Mhz mehr Chiptakt.



_Oder steh ich grad aufm Schlauch? o_o_


----------



## Klos1 (22. Oktober 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Genau, die würde ich nehmen
> 
> Die andere ist vom Lüfter her einfach nicht zu gebrauchen, in meinen Augen.



Hier rede ich vom Lüfter der Grafikkarte und zwar von den beiden Modellen: Powercolor PCS+ und Club3D OC.




LenoxMcDuff schrieb:


> @Klos
> Hast du Infos was die OC Versionen der 4870 prozentual an Leistungsgewinn bringen und wie es dagegen mit zusätzlichem Stromverbrauch/Temperaturentwicklung aussieht?



http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardwar..._overclocked/4/

Hier bestätigt sich das, was ich gesagt habe. Die 50 Mhz Takt bringen fast nichts. Ruckelt es bei einer, ruckelt es auch bei der anderen. Das macht den Braten nicht fett. Auch meine Vermutung, daß bei den OC-Versionen mittels Bios
der standardmäßige Algorithmus der Lüftersteuerung verändert wurde. Ich glaube sogar fast, daß auch bei den Standardversionen nicht alle die gleichen Einstellungen fahren. Sonst könnte ich mir die unterschiedlichen Angaben bezüglich der Lautstärke zwischen den einzelnen Herstellern nicht erklären. 

Zu meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen: Als alter Overclocker habe auch ich anfangs meine ATI4870 etwas nach oben geschraubt. Unter Last in Furmark bewegte sich die Karte in Richtung 100° bei standardmäßig vorgegebener Lüftersteuerung.
Diese bewegt sich bei mir zwischen 13-23%. Bei 23% ist es für einen silent-Rechner gerade noch vertretbar. Alles was höher geht, hört man für meinen Geschmack zu arg raus. Habe sie also gleich wieder runtergetaktet. Auch so erreicht sie allerdings unter Furmark spielend die 90°. Aber das kann sie laut ATI ja ab. 

Ich muss also für mich sagen, daß mir 5 Db weniger Lärm lieber sind, als 5 FPS zusätzlich, wenn ich eh schon genug habe.


----------



## painschkes (22. Oktober 2008)

_Gut , dann danke ich allen Beteiligten und Klos ganz besonders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :


*CPU :* Intel Core 2 Duo E8400

*Kühler :* Scythe Mugen Sockel

*Gehäuse :* Antec Twelve Hundred

*Netzteil :* Corsair VX550W

*Grafikkarte :* Club3D HD4870 1024MB, ATI Radeon HD4870, PCI-Express

*Laufwerk :* LG GH20N Schwarz

*Mainboard :* ASUS P5Q Pro

*RAM :* 4096MB-KIT Corsair XMS2 PC8500, CL5

*Festplatte :* WD Caviar 640GB, SATA II, WD6400AAKS

*Betriebssystem :* Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium 64bit SB-Version


Sooo , das müsste es doch jetzt sein oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (22. Oktober 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Ich muss also für mich sagen, daß mir 5 Db weniger Lärm lieber sind, als 5 FPS zusätzlich, wenn ich eh schon genug habe.



Ja so in etwa hab ich mir das schon gedacht, wie du ja schon geschrieben hast kommst du eh im Moment nicht an die Leistungsgrenzen der Hardware, warum dann noch ein paar FPS mehr für den Lärm in kauf nehmen.

Da ich noch bis Ende des Jahres berufsmäßig im Ausland bin, werd ich mir erst im Dezember/Januar einen neuen PC basteln. Dann sollte der Q9550 wohl noch etwas günstiger sein und HD4870 wohl auch.

Zum Glück bekomme ich von meinem Arbeitgeber immer aktuelle Notebooks auf denen ich auch spielen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Wagga (22. Oktober 2008)

Kannst du so kaufen,
dann mal viel Spaß mit der Rakete.
Aber vorher anschnallen *g*.


----------



## painschkes (22. Oktober 2008)

_Danke Wagga , werd ich machen.. keine Lust bei na Explosion ausm Zimmer zu fliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Wagga (23. Oktober 2008)

Wegen den 35 Euro habe das wohl überlesen sonst hätte ich schon was dazu gesagt.
Spar dir das Geld.
Da du VISTA nimmst brauchst du nicht mal ein DIskettenlaufwerk für SATAtreiber.

Windows dauert das Setup ca. 30 Min.
Treiber + SP1 bis das alles durch ist sage ich mal höchstens eine Stunde,
wenn überhaupt.
Und den rest hättest du sowieso dann selbst installieren würden.
WoW und wenn du Warhammer spielst oder andere MMOGs immer schön den Ordner kopieren,
Installation ist nicht nötig.
Zu mindestens kann ich das bei WoW 100%ig garantieren und für War habe ich das auch schon oft gelesen.
Kauf dir dann noch ein Backupprogramm:
Vor ca. 2 Wochen gabs da ein Angebot bei Pearl,
Paragon Festplattentools 2008
Drivebackup und dann von dem "Fertigen System" eine Sicherung machen, wenn Windows mal spinnen sollte, was sehr unwahrscheinlich ist einfach Backup zurückspielen.

Freeware kann ich DriveImageXML empfehlen.
Habe ich vor Paragon genutzt.
Schade das Parket für 12,30 (Inkl. Versand) gibts nicht mehr.
Das Paragon enthielt alle 4 Vollversionen von Paragon Personal für 12,30 €.
Andere verkauften dabei nur 1 Vollversion für 40,-€
Dann die Vorgängerversion ist sogar die Serverversion für ca. 12 € (inkl. Versand)
http://www.pearl.de/a-SA4625-3304.shtml


----------



## painschkes (25. Oktober 2008)

_Schade das Hardwareversand nur so "wenig" 4870 mit 1GB anbietet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die hier wäre ja mal echte Spitzenklasse.. :  Klick mich! 

naja.. man kann nicht alles haben :/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Klos1 (25. Oktober 2008)

Die kühlt zwar gut, aber ist sehr, sehr laut

Dachte eigentlich auch, daß ist sie, aber weit gefehlt. Temparaturgeregelt ist hier nur der große Lüfter, während der kleine, welcher die Spawa's kühlen soll immer mit voller Drehzahl arbeitet.


----------



## painschkes (25. Oktober 2008)

_Naja , ich bleib bei der nicht Overclockten von Club3D 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Wagga (25. Oktober 2008)

Palit habe ich bis jetzt keine Erfahrung damit aber sie wird schon die Richtige sein.
Wenn du kannst nimm lieber eine Club3D.

Mit Club3D habe ich schon 2 mal gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Eine 7600 GT AGP 8x und nun die 4850 PCI-E die seit 2 Monaten ihre Dienste sehr gut macht
ohne zu Versagen (bis jetzt).

MFG,Wagga


----------



## painschkes (25. Oktober 2008)

_Gut , dann bin ich beruhigt..

Wah - ich freu mich schon <(o.0<)_


----------



## Wagga (25. Oktober 2008)

Wenn das Ding da ist kannst du ja mal berichten obs ein Spaceshuttle Geschwindigkeitsmäßig nahe kommt *g* oder doch eher ein Doppeldeckerflugzeug?
Ich sage nur Anschnallen.
Countdown:
10
9
8
7
6
5
4
3
2
1
Lift on!


----------



## painschkes (25. Oktober 2008)

_Hehehe.. so wird´s sein.. nur mal schaun ob ich nochn Spiel zu hole.. hm.. hab nur CSS / WAR hier -_-

Vllt FarCry2.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder vllt doch mal Crysis.. wenn ich mir solche Videos hier anschaue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Klick mich und schau mich in Hoher Qualität an! 

 Mich genauso!  _


----------



## Klos1 (26. Oktober 2008)

Joah Crysis rockt schon. FarCry2 sieht aber nochmal ne Nummer besser aus^^


----------



## painschkes (26. Oktober 2008)

_Hehe.. ja ich freu mich drauf - 2 Spiele die ich mir aufjeden Fall holen werde.. mal schaun was die Zukunft noch so bringt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## aseari (26. Oktober 2008)

Wobei Crysis eigentlich von der Grafik top ist aber die Spieldauer ist meiner Meinung nach zu kurz... Man hats sau schnell durch o_O


----------



## painschkes (26. Oktober 2008)

_Stimmt , hat mir nen Freund auch erzählt.. hat´s sich letztens geladen und war an einem Abend fast durch (gut , er is auchn Dauerzocker.. aber.. wer ist das nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)_


----------



## aseari (26. Oktober 2008)

Joa, ich habs mal an nem Samstag oder so gezockt... Nach 5 Stunden war ich damit fertig^^


----------



## painschkes (26. Oktober 2008)

_Naja , das ist auch nur um den PC dann mal zu testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf FarCry 2 freu ich mich.. so geil gemacht dieses Spiel.. hab schon den ersten Teil geliebt (gut , die "unsichtbaren" Mutanten waren jetzt nicht sooo geil aber... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)_


----------



## painschkes (28. Oktober 2008)

_So dieser steht bei mir dann am Freitag vor der Tür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*CPU :* E8400

*Kühler :* Zalman CNPS 8700NT

*Festplatte :* Samsung SpinPoint F1 750GB

*Gehäuse :* Antec 1200

*Netzteil :* BeQuiet Straight Power 550W
*
Grafikkarte :* Palit 4870 1GB Sonic Dual Edition - Die  hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Klick mich!

*Laufwerk :* LG GH20NS DVD Brenner (schwarz)

*Mainboard :* Asus P5Q Pro

*RAM :* Geil GX24GB6400DC 4GB DDR2 800Mhz

-----------------------------------------------

Ich freu mich drauf - hab mir heute auch FarCry 2 geholt... muss nurnoch der PC kommen ^.^
_


----------



## Todesschleicher (28. Oktober 2008)

Freut mich für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gib dann mal nen paar Benchmarks und so raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (28. Oktober 2008)

_Kommen dann ( obwohl ich mich übers Wochenende einschliessen werden und FarCry erstmal gez0gg0rT wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)_


----------



## Xairon (28. Oktober 2008)

ich hab ein ähnliches System 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wird dir mit sicherheit gefallen =)

Nurnoch was zu War, die Microruckler, sind leider weiterhin vorhanden...ich glaube die haben das irgend wie verkackt mit der perfomance...aber na ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab ja auch nur ne XFX 260 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Darf ich dich noch was fragen? Da basteln für dich ja NOCH kein Thema ist, weshalb dieses Gehäuse? Wegen dem Aussehen?


----------



## painschkes (28. Oktober 2008)

_Ja wegen dem Aussehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Steh auf so geblinke.. 

Aber was hat das damit zu tun das ich NOCH nicht bastle? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Todesschleicher (28. Oktober 2008)

Es ist ein Moddinggehäuse...


----------



## painschkes (28. Oktober 2008)

_Mir gefällts einfach - und gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Klos1 (29. Oktober 2008)

Na das sieht doch sehr gut aus alles Dann wünsche ich viel Spaß mit dem Ding. Habe seit heute übrigens FarCry2. Absolut geiles Spiel. Die Anforderungen sind aber leider auch wieder enorm.


----------



## painschkes (29. Oktober 2008)

_Wirklich? Freunde von mir spielen das auf High mit na 8600 <(o.0<)

Ich habs jetzt hier aufm alten auch mal Installiert - aber nur um den MapEditor zu testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der ist ja mal Suuuuper Benutzerfreundlich? Ziemlich einfach was hinzustellen.. aber gut für mich! Bei CSS ist mir das NOCH zu schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Extro (29. Oktober 2008)

Wieviel bezahlst du denn für den PC?


----------



## Todesschleicher (29. Oktober 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _So dieser steht bei mir dann am Freitag vor der Tür
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ziemlich genau 900 Euro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit dem Zusammenbau und dem Versand dann rund 1000 Euro->Alternate halt


----------



## rckstR (29. Oktober 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Ziemlich genau 900 Euro
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. cpu kühler gegen Xigmatek s1283 oder noctua tauschen

2.  graka is zu teuer. brauchst keine overclocked version. das kannste selber machen. 

3. wenn du eh nicht übertaktest, dann reicht auch ram für 60 euro.

4. beim nt bitte darauf achten das du die E6 reihe nimmst. ansonsten anderes nt ( coolermaster 520w )

5.  ich persöhnlich würde den q6600 nehmen. is zukuntssicherer. einfach weil er für jedes jetzige spiel ausreicht. 

ansonsten kannste den mit ein bissel mickimaus OC auf 3ghz machen und dann haste dein e8400. 

is meine meinung.


----------



## Wagga (29. Oktober 2008)

rckstR schrieb:


> 1. cpu kühler gegen Xigmatek s1283 oder noctua tauschen
> 
> 2.  graka is zu teuer. brauchst keine overclocked version. das kannste selber machen.
> 
> ...


Wenn Q6 dann doch lieber den Q6700.
Ich würde aber wenn man die paar Euro Mehrpreis ausgeben kann/will zum
Q9450 oder Q9550 greifen 2,67/2,8 GHZ pro Kern.
Die 2,67 hat aber auch der Q6700 wenn man Geld sparen will.
Aber die 9er Qs sind nochmals ein tick moderner.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Todesschleicher (29. Oktober 2008)

rckstR schrieb:


> 1. cpu kühler gegen Xigmatek s1283 oder noctua tauschen
> 
> 2.  graka is zu teuer. brauchst keine overclocked version. das kannste selber machen.
> 
> ...


Ich hab den Rechner nicht gebaut

1. Der Zalman ist schon ziemlich gut
2. Die Graka ist preislich okay, da sie ne bessere Lüftung hat.
3. Der RAM hat höhere Rates...das bringt einiges an Leistung
4. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...das ist ein BeQuiet!, das ist schön leise und bringt mehr Leistung als son Coolermaster Ranz
5. Ja ich nehm auch immer nen Prozi der in Spielen weniger Leistung bringt. Bis zum Q9550 hoch ist kein Prozessor so "zukunftssicher" wie der E8400...er ist superschnell in Spielen, weit schneller als jeder andere Prozi (Ausnahme eben Q9550)


Außerdem ist der Rechner schon zusammengebaut und vermutlich dabei, an painschkes versandt zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (29. Oktober 2008)

_<3 Todi.. genau meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stell dir mal vor was für tolle Kinder bei uns rauskommen? Aber du wilslt ja nicht.. -_-

Ich bleib bei meinem , und Preis stimmt in etwa ( hab den genauen nicht im Kopf )_


----------



## Todesschleicher (29. Oktober 2008)

Drücken wirs mal so aus (Hardwarestyle):

Ich bin mirt nicht ganz sicher, ob unsere Hardware kompatibel ist. Ich bezweifle nämlich, dass du den richtigen Anschluss für meinen Joystick hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lasse mich allerdings auch eines besseren belehren *fg*


----------



## Klos1 (29. Oktober 2008)

Ups, wo bin ich denn hier gelandet. Sorry, wollte eigentlich zu buffed.de. Möchte nicht weiter stören. Weiter machen! *salutiert*


----------



## painschkes (29. Oktober 2008)

_Haha ihr seit ein geiler Haufen.. Gangbang? <(o.0<)_


----------



## painschkes (31. Oktober 2008)

_Soooo

Hier sind mal ein paar Bildchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Kamera ist leider totaler Crap >_<)

Der PC läuft super rund und super leise..

Einzigsten "Fehler" den er am anfang hatte : Der Techniker von dem Laden wo ich ihn geholt hab , hat ihn um mir nen Gefallen zu tun auf 4.1Ghz übertaktet (E8400) - der PC ist beim Spielen einfach abgeschmiert, hab ihn nu aufm Standarttakt - und er reeeeeeeeennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jaja , die Kabel hinten dran... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morin (31. Oktober 2008)

schick schick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... dann viel spaß damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (31. Oktober 2008)

_Ich danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Falathrim (31. Oktober 2008)

Hässlich.
Lahm.
Beschissene Konfig.


----------



## painschkes (31. Oktober 2008)

_Du bist ne Sau ey.. >_>_


----------



## Asoriel (31. Oktober 2008)

lass dir vom dem nicht den Spaß verderben, Config ist super und der Rechner sieht fast gut aus! ;P Das muss ich aber nur sagen, da ich lieber selbstgebaute Gehäuse habe als fertig gekaufte, aber sonst siehts echt top aus!


----------



## painschkes (31. Oktober 2008)

_Das ist Todesschleicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der macht eh nur Spass.. aber ja - danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Asoriel (31. Oktober 2008)

dachte doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Avatar kam mir so bekannt vor, auf die Sig hab ich garnicht geachtet. Man bin ich blöd, da hätte ich bei genauerem Hinsehen auch drauf kommen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (31. Oktober 2008)

_Hehe - er hat´s mir zum Glück gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Falathrim (31. Oktober 2008)

Dabei sollte ich mir blöde Sprüche zurzeit sparen -.-

Zam weiß noch nicht was er mit meinem richtigen Account macht...temp oder perma -.-


----------



## painschkes (31. Oktober 2008)

_Temp 4tw.. das war doch nur so nen Spruch ausm Affekt.. _


----------



## Asoriel (31. Oktober 2008)

ui, ich hab das garnicht mitbekommen. 

/vote 4 Tempbann!

@ZAM: Todesschleicher hat schon sooo viel nützliches im Forum von sich gegeben und ettlichen Leuten geholfen, da kann so _"ein Spruch ausm Affekt"_ doch nicht zu nem Permabann führen. Wenn man sich andere User anschaut, die nur Müll von sich geben und nichtmal nen Tempbann bekommen, wäre das mehr als ungerecht.

ach...ich glaube ZAM wird das ausgerechnet HIER eh nicht lesen...


----------



## Wagga (31. Oktober 2008)

Was Todesschleicher ein Tempbann, warum das?
Habe ich was verpasst?
Der hat im Forum soviel gute Dienste geleistet!

Kann ich mal wissen was der Grund ist?
Er hilft im Technikforum wie andere auch.
Habe da noch nix blödes gelesen, deswegen frage ich ja, was ist da vorgefallen?
MFG,Wagga


----------



## painschkes (31. Oktober 2008)

*ZITAT(Todesschleicher @ 29.10.2008, 22:01) *
Juden umbringen ist auch okay, hat fast jeder deutsche Oppi/Uroppi auch schon gemacht.*


_Das war der Satz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## Asoriel (31. Oktober 2008)

ui, das ist so ganz ohne den Kontext schon ne harte Sache. Trotzdem bleibe ich bei meiner obigen Aussage, auf glaub, dass das ein Satz aus dem Affekt war. Werd die Stelle gleich mal nachlesen.

Edit: Thread gefunden, allerdings wurde der Teil von Todesschleicher wohl gelöscht, zumindest hab ich ihn nicht gefunden. Das mit dem Bann war Carcha und nicht ZAM?! Verwaltet das dann trotzdem ZAM? (Falls ja: Fleißige Webmaster, das lob ich mir, trotzdem: NICHT bannen!!!)


----------



## Wagga (31. Oktober 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> *ZITAT(Todesschleicher @ 29.10.2008, 22:01) *
> Juden umbringen ist auch okay, hat fast jeder deutsche Oppi/Uroppi auch schon gemacht.*
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, der Satz war zwar nicht gerade nett, aber das war wohl nur ein Ausrutscher,
jeder hat mal einen schlechten Tag, das wäre wenn übrhaupt ne Verwarnung wert,
da er ja nicht vorgestraft ist.
Und es gibt schlimmeres, das ist zwar schon etwas happig, aber
es gibt schlimmeres.

/vote for max. Verwarnung
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Falathrim (31. Oktober 2008)

Danke für die Solidarität 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es geht darum, dass es ein politisch motivierter Spruch war...und es kann eben schon mal sein, dass so etwas zur Anzeige gebracht wird. Und dann bin nicht ich dran, sondern Buffed.


----------



## painschkes (31. Oktober 2008)

_Ach - das Wissen die ganzen Kinder die sich hier rumtreiben doch eh nicht.. (gut , jetzt schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) aber.. du musst einfach Todesschleicher bleiben :>_


----------



## Wagga (31. Oktober 2008)

Acc für immer und ewig weg?
Schade wärs um den Beiträgescore.
Vielleicht überlegt sich es ja der Mod nochmals?
Aber deinen Post im Forum bearbeitest du weiterhin, moment, das geht ja jetzt nicht mehr,
da du ja den Beitrag gar nicht mehr bearbeiten kannst?
Und nun?

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Falathrim (31. Oktober 2008)

Wie gesagt, es steht noch nichts fest^^


----------

